# General > Business >  Cheaper Than Tesco!

## Mrs Sweetie

How's this for a brilliant offer for the weekend?  Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream about £1 cheaper than Tesco?!  We have 500ml tubs of Chunky Monkey, Baked Alaska and Chocolate Fudge Brownie for just £3.45 each.  The recommended price is £4.99 and Tesco charges about £4.45 so this is a great saving. 

Come along and treat yourself, we look forward to seeing you.   :Grin:

----------


## robglysen

Can you get sweets that are like giant fried eggs, they're made by a company called Dulciora, I think they may be spanish.

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Hi, we do have giant fried eggs.  They are about 2-3" across if they are the ones you mean?  They retail at 5p each and there are 60 to a box.  I don't have a box with me so can't confirm the manufacturer, sorry, but a lot of that type of sweeties are made in Spain.  

We have plenty of the small 1p ones but are nearly out of the giant ones until Wednesday.  If you were specifically wanting some then please private message me.  

We will happily order in items that we don't normally carry if a customer asks.     :Smile:

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Hey Mrs Sweetie, given that you have ken the trouble to post on here don't you think it might be worthwhile to give a hint as to where you want people to come along to?

----------


## Torvaig

Taken from Mrs Sweetie's profile (love the name) just in case you are in a hurry Nick! 

Meiklejohns Confectioners, Thurso Street, Wick
Open every day 8 am - 10.30 pm

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Thank you Torvaig.   :Grin: 

The address is in my signature.  Is it not visible when I post?

----------


## Leanne

Brill offer! And Tescos only sell a limited range on special offer - never have the nicest ones...

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Torvaig - if someone wants my custom they can provide the information

Mrs Sweetie - people can choose whether or not to display signatures, I choose not to display them therefore I could not see the details. I might well not be the only one that doesn't display signatures.

----------


## Torvaig

> Thank you Torvaig. 
> 
> The address is in my signature. Is it not visible when I post?


I'm like NITN; I have disabled signuatures et al as I get confused enough just reading the posts! I like a tidy page to look at....;>)


"Torvaig - if someone wants my custom they can provide the information"

I know what you mean; good to have all information in a post but to be fair, Mrs. Sweetie didn't know that members can disable their signatures. 

I too abhor posts where you have to ask/look for information especially when our custom/support is being asked for. 

Maybe posters should take more care over providing relevent information in their first post, _please........_

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Good points, I had forgotten that that disabling facility was available. I will make sure all the details are in the main body in future.  I don't like having to scrabble around for information either so I tend to ignore things that are like that.  Which sort of defeats the object of my own posts!    :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

> Good points, I had forgotten that that disabling facility was available.  I will make sure all the details are in the main body in future.


 :Smile: 

I love the fact to that you sell Ecclefechan cakes - delicious!!

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

I'd best get some in then!

----------


## Torvaig

> I love the fact to that you sell Ecclefechan cakes - delicious!!


Are Ecclefechan cakes the same recipe as Ecclefechan pie? I used to get the pie at An Tuirrean in Portree but sadly that place is closed now. The pie was delicious!

----------


## Mr P Cannop

pop along to woodys wick from 7.30am monday

----------


## Leanne

> Are Ecclefechan cakes the same recipe as Ecclefechan pie? I used to get the pie at An Tuirrean in Portree but sadly that place is closed now. The pie was delicious!


It's sweet pastry with raisins and sultanas in the middle with a gooey 'coating'. They're so good. Then you have Eyemouth tart which is pretty much the same but topped with icing  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

> Are Ecclefechan cakes the same recipe as Ecclefechan pie? I used to get the pie at An Tuirrean in Portree but sadly that place is closed now. The pie was delicious!


I honestly don't know!  You'd imagine they'd be similar with them having the same name.  They are tarts filled with a mixture similar to Christmas mincemeat and they are scrummy.  I think Walkers, the manufacturers, call them Ecclefechan Tarts.    Does that sound like your pie, Torvaig?

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Sorry Leanne, you said the same thing as I was typing.   :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

This is what Walkers describe them as:

Deep cups of buttery shortbread pastry filled with a luscious confection of juicy vine fruits and almonds. Lovely warmed and served with cream. Perfect with tea, coffee - or a wee spot of sherry!

Can't fault their description!

----------


## Torvaig

Yes!!! it's the nuts and the goo that makes the pie so delicious so I reckon next time I am in Wick I will need to try the Ecclefechan cakes; just for the purpose of research you understand! ;>0

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

I'll get some in and there will be a box with your name on.   ::

----------


## Leanne

> Yes!!! it's the nuts and the goo that makes the pie so delicious so I reckon next time I am in Wick I will need to try the Ecclefechan cakes; just for the purpose of research you understand! ;>0


You'll like them  :Smile:  I promise...

----------


## Torvaig

My mouth is watering already; see you soon Mrs. Sweetie! ::

----------


## Torvaig

> It's sweet pastry with raisins and sultanas in the middle with a gooey 'coating'. They're so good. Then you have Eyemouth tart which is pretty much the same but topped with icing


Oh no; I can't have the Eyemouth tart because of the icing; much too fattening  :Wink:

----------


## Bazeye

> Oh no; I can't have the Eyemouth tart because of the icing; much too fattening


Oh, treat yourself to one, cant do any harm. Unless it doesnt lead on to other things.

----------


## Torvaig

> Oh, treat yourself to one, cant do any harm. Unless it doesnt lead on to other things.


I know me; one wouldn't be enough!

----------


## Liz

Is the offer for Ben and Jerry's ice cream only for the weekend? If not, it would be great if you could stock Phish Food?  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Hi Liz. The offer will be on for as long as we can get supplies but some that I ordered was not available.  :Frown: 

I'll keep trying for you and let you know if I am successful.

----------


## Liz

That would be great thanks Mrs Sweetie.

Will come in and stock up on Baked Alaska in the meantime.  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

Funnily enough Liz, that's one of the ones that's now in my own freezer!   ::

----------


## Liz

> Funnily enough Liz, that's one of the ones that's now in my own freezer!


Hope you've left plenty for me?! :Grin:

----------


## Mrs Sweetie

More is scheduled to come on Friday and I've put in another request for phish food so fingers crossed.

----------


## Liz

> More is scheduled to come on Friday and I've put in another request for phish food so fingers crossed.


Thanks Gill!  :Smile:

----------


## windowman

any where is cheaper than tesco as it one dear place to shop for anything .bring on asda or morrison or copie far better shopping

----------

